# Race at PWB Raceway Sunday Dec. 22 gls series



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Racing in Northwest Indiana at PWB Raceway. Doors open at 10:30 racing at 12, $7 gets you food, drinks and a chance at a Slurpee Stop!. Will be racing skinnies, fat tire and hotrods. No IROC so Will be racing a fray car race 3 minute heats. If you dont have sili tires, you can run slipons. Adjust for GLS rules if needed. Race ya soon!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will be there,you want me to bring a iroc?


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike said the S word, Rick is not going to like it. I wish I could be there but have to work. 

Slow Ed


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

It will be time to go by then anyway silly-Ed.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

I can not make it xmas party for hobby shop.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'll be there!


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Verb is a no go. Rick, will just race a couple fat tire races in place of IROC, thanks for the offer. Im gonna have to get some plaques asap since Darrell cant make it! Lol. Spread the word to others in our group if you have the phone #s.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I got the Magnatraction Vette irocs in the box just in case


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> I can not make it xmas party for hobby shop.


I thought you were retired!:freak:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

to bad mike woody cant make them in 3 days so sry u lose.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I should be there also. No Darrell,no plaques,no problem. :wave:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Snow! Snow! Snow! Is Coming! Plow! Plow! Plow! Won't make it unless truck just happens to plow a path there by itself:tongue:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Ratwagon64 said:


> I should be there also. No Darrell,no plaques,no problem. :wave:


Good Times, Good Times, :thumbsup:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> to bad mike woody cant make them in 3 days so sry u lose.


I will bring my extra plaques, sorry Durelle, you Lose :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Brian 1811 said:


> Snow! Snow! Snow! Is Coming! Plow! Plow! Plow! Won't make it unless truck just happens to plow a path there by itself:tongue:


Sissy! You going to let a little snow stop you?I thought you were raised around here.Where you from California?


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

No snow, it's going to stay north of me so I can come and play.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

sat rain and ice sunday rain with ice snow is going noeth of us watch the weather.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

brownie374 said:


> Sissy! You going to let a little snow stop you?I thought you were raised around here.Where you from California?


Working plowing and salting lots so I can boy toy cars.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok, thats better than you being scared of a little snow!That damn 4 letter word WORK!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up!I will be there.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Woohoo almost raceday! Track is clean and ready for some fresh rubber. See you pancake junkies tomorrow.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

no results yet guess you guys are slow mows get with it.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Results are posted! Only those that showed up to race can see them. Sorry Darrell


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Great racing as usual with a few surprise racers adding to the mix! Got in some neede Fray practice as well. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I wasn't there so I can't see who won damn. 

Slow Ed.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well I can tell you it wasn't me. LOL


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

I can tell you it wasn't me either! thanks Mike for hosting you have the track in primo shape! The rust is pretty thick I need much more practice to try and make the podium


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ed, I can tell you there was a new track record set in Fat tire.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok that was Mike or Dyno Al then. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Not quite me


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks to all that showed up to make this another fun filled, adrenaline rushing battle of the tjets! Race results

Skinny Class
1 Dyno Al sux 58
2 Mike 57
3 Jaybo 56
4 Travis 55
5 Pat 55
6 Rick 54
7 Galen 51
8 Jeremy 50
9 Jake 48
10 Darrell no syrup for his pancakes= no racing

Fat tire Class
1 Mike sux 72 NTR
2 Al 71
3 Rick 69
4 Travis 69
5 Pat 68
6 Jaybo 67
7 Jake 65
8 Jeremy 61
9 Galen 60
10 Darrell Too lazy to race

3 Min. Hot Rods
1 we hate Mike 89
2 Al 89
3 Rick 85
4 Jaybo 85
5 Pat 82
6 Travis 82
7 Galen 78
8 Jeremy 68
9 Darrell too tired to race

3 Min Fray
1 F-IN Mike 108
2 Jaybo 107 Beat Travis by 1 lambo length!!!!
3 Travis 107 lapping up syrup from Jaybos pancake parked infront of him
4 Al 104
5 Pat 97
6 Galen 93
7 Darrell too full to race!!!!!!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

Ha ha ( not )


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ed, The cats out of the bag. There was lot of good racing at Mike's. Travis, Jaybo, an Galen made the trip up to race at Mike's. I have to say I have some work to do. I can't get over how smooth and quite Travis and Jaybo's cars are. You can't even hear the gears. I was able to race with them but my cars are not in there class. Rick is right there with them also. Mike and Al make one mistake and it's any one's race. Next Race at Dyno Al's. Pat


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Pat, I think Mike is spending way to much time in the garage. As those are really fast laps on his track. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Merry Christmas*

Just wanted to say Merry Christmas to all the racers in our group, even you Mike. Peace to all and see you all Sunday. Have a safe Holiday Everyone :dude:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Door's open any time, Pat


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Al, I'm slowly closing the gap. LOL I need to get off the dance floor and get my but in my basement and build some more pancakes. Pat


----------

